# Doe has beard and wether does not



## Steve0 (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm pretty new to owning my goats and I have two Nigerian dwarfs.They are 10 months old now and the doe has a beard and the wether has nothing.What's up with that? Will he eventually grow one?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No hormones. So if he ever does grow a beard, it will be minimal.


----------



## Steve0 (Dec 3, 2013)

That makes sense but i'm disappointed to hear that.I guess the trade off was a stinky aggressive goat for a beardless one. Do does generally have beards?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They can. My Nigerians have beards but so far my LaManchas don't. But they are young yet so we will see.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Depends on the breed.. Pygmys do, some Nigerian dwarf does do, some Myotonic do.. My myotonic doe has one.

You can barely see it because of her halter


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

It depends, I have one wether with a little beard and one with nothing and a Doe with a large beard....


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Almost all of my does have beards. My wether doesn't


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Bean just started getting his beard. He's almost 3.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Some of my does have beards, most don't. I don't have any wethers, though.


----------



## iiweazle (Sep 1, 2013)

My wether doesn't. My does have small ones. This is my buck.......


----------

